# Schecter vs. Ibanez



## DXL (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm looking into getting a new guitar and I'm stuck between a Schecter or an Ibanez. I don't want any funky shapes, just the normal strat-shaped body. I need it to be able to sound good playing most kinds of music, anywhere from metal to rock to country to folk. I also don't want active pickups, I already have them in my BC Rich and I want something with a more natural tone this time. Ibanez I always hear good and bad reviews about, and Schecter is often criticized for having bad sustain. Is this true of Schecter guitars? My price range is no more than $800, so please help suggest guitars from either of the brands. Thanks


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd go with ibanez.

I've had too many good ibanezes to speak bad of them. They're consistent and worth every penny. I've owned 6 ibanez guitars ranging from base models to prestige. All of them have the same sort of feel, while the prestiges just feel a bit more expensive for good reasons. Used Prestige model Ibanezes can run you about 6-8 depending on the year and condition. Always look out for those. 

I had 1 schecter in my lifetime and play many others. They're nothing impressive. Though people are raving about the new schecters. But that's up to you to try them out. 

My vote still lies with ibanez.


----------



## Zado (Nov 15, 2013)

Well schecter is criticized for ugly inlays,baseball bat necks,endorsing batman and bringing horny chicks at namm every year,but never heard complains bout sustain.Gotta add that to the list


----------



## Forkface (Nov 15, 2013)

"often criticized for having bad sustain"? that's honestly the first time I've heard that one against Schecter. Heard thick necks, abalone excess, gaudy inlays, etc. B
ut ill tell you this, my schecter hellraiser had the best sustain of all the guitars I've owned. More than my RG7321, more than both my fenders, more than my old LP studio. One of the best guitars Ive ever played.

EDIT: sorta ninja'd by zado  It seems people are just trying very hard to find something to complain about Schecter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2013)

DXL said:


> Is this true of Schecter guitars?



No. Most Schecters are usually huge slabs of mahogany. I'd be surprised if they didn't have a lot of sustain. 

Also, I'd wait until January to buy something. Schecter has a lot of new stuff (i mean_* a lot*_), and Ibanez may have something up their sleeve.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 15, 2013)

Used Ibanez or new Schecter Banshee.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No. Most Schecters are usually huge slabs of mahogany. I'd be surprised if they didn't have a lot of sustain.
> 
> Also, I'd wait until January to buy something. Schecter has a lot of new stuff (i mean_* a lot*_), and Ibanez may have something up their sleeve.



All of this. I'd actually wait until all the the models are revealed and released from NAMM this year. Schecter has stepped up their game, so I assume Ibanez will do the same.


Also. Schecter haters still gonna hate.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No. Most Schecters are usually huge slabs of mahogany. I'd be surprised if they didn't have a lot of sustain.
> 
> Also, I'd wait until January to buy something. Schecter has a lot of new stuff (i mean_* a lot*_), and Ibanez may have something up their sleeve.



in the recent discussions between Schecter and Ibanez we are seriously forgetting about ESP, and I swear they're gonna come up with something that's gonna leave everybody in the dust once again.


----------



## Zado (Nov 15, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> All of this. I'd actually wait until all the the models are revealed and released from NAMM this year. Schecter has stepped up their game, so I assume Ibanez will do the same.
> 
> 
> Also. Schecter haters still gonna hate.


surprisingly the KM signature has converted quite a few haters here lately


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't really had any experience with Ibanez Premium models but the Prestiges I've played were fantastic guitars. If you can find a used Prestige in good condition then I'd probably put my vote on that (assuming you like trems, considering most prestiges will have trems). 

If you can't get a nice used prestige then i'd probably go for Schecter. I've never heard anything about Schecter having bad sustain. I've played a number of Schecter guitars (C-1 elite, plus, standard, SLS, omen, blackjack, and ATX) and they were all really well constructed for their price point. Most of the non-prestige/non-premium guitars I've played have had something noticeably wrong with them (bad fretwork, bad wiring, flimsy knobs, etc.), not all mind you, but most. This is just in my experience.

Remember that both Ibanez and Schecter have a range of different guitars and their necks vary from model to model and in some cases even from year to year (especially Schecter, as most of their newer models which were normally thicker in the neck profile have been slimmed down).

I recommend finding a local music store that stocks these brands and you can check out guitars in your price range from both companies to see what gels with you.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 15, 2013)

DXL said:


> I need it to be able to sound good playing most kinds of music, anywhere from metal to rock to *country to folk*.



I'd go with the Ibanez FR series, if you don't mind a tele-shaped guitar;

country/folk/fingerstyle stuff 



shred to blues to rock stuff


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 15, 2013)

+1 on the FR (really wish Ibby would make an "FR7"). When it comes to six strings, here are my personal main concerns:
1. Nut width (I have big fingers so wider nuts make it easier to pull off more complicated chords)
2. Fretboard Radius (Round is mor comfy but flat is a lot easier for picking if you sweep, a good compound radius can be a truly wonderful thing- though if I have to choose I go flat)
3. Joint construction (I'm less concerned about this than most, but given the choice I prefer a good bolt-on)


----------



## PinkCream (Nov 15, 2013)

Depends. How much cash you have?

You can pick up Jap-made Ibbies for decent prices on Ebay. WAY better than anything Schecter offers.


----------



## DXL (Nov 15, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> I'd go with the Ibanez FR series, if you don't mind a tele-shaped guitar;
> 
> country/folk/fingerstyle stuff
> 
> ...




damn this sounds great, but I'm not really into the single-cut style guitars (LP or Tele)


----------



## DXL (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh and another thing I forgot to mention: absolutely no varnished necks. I can't play on those for the life of me


----------



## jc986 (Nov 15, 2013)

I prefer my Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 to any Ibanez I've ever played. The neck is actually thinner on the SLS than some Ibanez 7's, and it's satin finished, not gloss, so it's nice and smooth. I would assume that the SLS Blackjack C-1 (6 string version) would be very thin as well. It really boils down to preference. Schecter's higher end stuff (especially recently) has build quality that rivals the Japanese made Ibanez guitars I've played. I tend to prefer neck through guitars and ebony fretboards, so I would naturally gravitate towards Schecter vs. Ibanez. The neck on the Blackjack SLS is satin finished, not gloss, so it's nice and smooth.


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 15, 2013)

Schecter is the eternal whipping boy of the guitar world; even by people who have never played one.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Why don't you go to a store and try some of both and see what you like better? Also try out some guitars that you wouldn't normally, you might find something entirely different that you like a lot.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 16, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Why don't you go to a store and try some of both and see what you like better? Also try out some guitars that you wouldn't normally, you might find something entirely different that you like a lot.



Well I will say that in some areas music shops with variety don't really exist. If the op is in a remote area of NY state then this may be the case (if the op is in NYC then it seems there's no excuse ). This is the case where I live. We have 2 music shops (both over a half an hour from me) and neither one even carries Schecter guitars, both carry Fender, one carries LTD and PRS while the other carries Epiphone and Ibanez; that's pretty much it and money and time restraints keep me from traveling the 2+ hours needed to get to the big shops with plenty of inventory. 

Now on the plus side, I did walk into the local shop near me being hell-bent on finding a good Ibanez to fall in love with and ultimately buy. Only I found myself less than impressed with anything that they had to my liking and ended up falling in love with a Fender Blacktop Strat instead. It completely blew my mind and had I not been open to try anything I never would've sat down with that sweet playing little thing haha.

Tl;dr It's understandable if you don't have a ton of options to work with but don't let that (or any image preconceptions) keep you from trying anything and everything available to you nor pigeon hole yourself into blind internet purchases (I definitely learned the second part the hard way ).

2nd tl;dr Just go out and try everything you can get your damn hands on


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 16, 2013)

DXL said:


> Oh and another thing I forgot to mention: absolutely no varnished necks. I can't play on those for the life of me



All necks have some sort of finish but a satin or matte finish will feel almost like bare wood. Also, I can't think of a Schecter that doesn't have a painted neck, but I'm not a Schecter expert.


----------



## Schaug (Nov 16, 2013)

Schecter for great rhythm tone and alright leads, Ibanez for alright rhythm and great leads. In general, Schecter for tone, Ibanez for playability and feel IMO.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Nov 16, 2013)

I know this is WAY off topic, but perhaps have a look at the Chapman ML-1? I've heard beastly things about it, and have been dying to get one forever, as soon as my cashflow is back up I plan on snagging one. Maybe it'll work for you maybe it wont.


----------



## Zado (Nov 16, 2013)

PinkCream said:


> Depends. How much cash you have?
> 
> You can pick up Jap-made Ibbies for decent prices on Ebay. WAY better than anything Schecter offers.


Considering that schecter is offering a USA production too(amazing stuff,really),and the hellraiser extreme series is at least on par with the ESP japan I tried,I'd say this statement rather invalid/arrogant.

But hey,just like said above


> Schecter is the eternal whipping boy of the guitar world; even by people who have never played one.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 16, 2013)

All I can say is, look into a HSH or HSS setup for the c_u_ntreez...

So... Ibanez.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 16, 2013)

Yup, I'd go with an Ibanez RG Prestige with a HSH config if you want a big variety of tones. You might want to change them out though, stock Ibanez pickups aren't anything mindblowing.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Nov 16, 2013)

With Ibanez, you will pretty much be stuck with basswood body, rosewood fretboard, a bolt neck, and not so impressive pickups.

Schecter offers set neck, through neck, bolt neck, a variety of body and neck/fingerboard woods, and good pickups from the factory. With coil tapping, even their double humbucker guitars cover a lot of ground tonally. I would have to say they win just on options. I have gigged and recorded with them and not been disappointed. Very good quality for the money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to agree with what a couple of folks have said above and try some stuff out. Even if you're only able to play Schecter or Ibanez, or neither, the more guitars you play, the better. Who knows, you might hate both Schecter and Ibanez, but love Fender or Washburn or Fernandes or ESP/LTD. There are so many brands out there right now, everyone can be happy. 

Eight hundred dollars can get you a LOT of guitar these days, especially if you're okay with grabbing something used. 

Go out and make an informed choice and leave the brand bickering to the e-h8ers and fanbois. Pro Tip: If the guy saying to buy a Schecter does nothing but post Schecter 2014 leaks, and the guy saying to grab an Ibanez has a picture of them as their avatar, chances are you're getting some heavily biased opinions.


----------



## PinkCream (Nov 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> Considering that schecter is offering a USA production too(amazing stuff,really)



How do you know they're amazing if you haven't tried one? The website lists no prices, and customs are not affordable: Product Categories




Zado said:


> the hellraiser extreme series is at least on par with the ESP japan I tried,I'd say this statement rather invalid/arrogant.



Explain to me how the quality of the wood & woodwork, electronics, and misc. parts (nut, frets, etc.) of the well-crafted ESP standard line is on par with a guitar made in a sweatshop. 

Schecter is nice in that they make good pickups, floyd rose, and other such toys affordable. But let's not pretend they will hold up as well as a Prestige Ibanez or ESP standard, both of which will still be rocking 20 years after they were purchased. In fact, the Jap Ibanez I have, which is not even a prestige, is about 30 years old. All it needs is a nut replacement and new humbuckers. How old is your Schecter exactly?


----------



## jasonsansburn (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a Schecter Damien Elite 7 and an Ibanez S7420 (had) and I prefer the Schecter hands down. It is extremely comfortable and has a really smooth wood neck, with great sounding pickups. The Ibanez felt pretty nice but sounded super muddy. Unless you are planning to switch out the pickups, Schecter hands down. But, like I say to everyone, DON'T ASK PEOPLE WHAT GUITAR YOU SHOULD GET. You should go to your local guitar shop and just try out everything. Everybody has different preferences.

Good luck


----------



## Fretless (Nov 16, 2013)

Honestly, the choice is entirely up to you. The two setup's are companies make entirely different guitars. Personally I don't see all of the ibanez hype. They're good guitars and all, but they're not the "OH MY GOD BEST GUITAR EVER" type guitars so many people make them out to be. I personally think their necks are far to thin (I have large hands) and they don't really play as well until their higher priced guitars. Schecters have a slightly thicker neck which 99% of the time is painted with gloss, however, I have yet to play a schecter with a painted neck that actually catches my hand in a bad way. Schecters in my opinion give way better value. I have owned both, I have worked on modifying both, and I honestly don't have either brand anymore (aside from my acoustic bass which is an ibanez). If you want something entirely in between the two and are willing to buy online I would seriously consider going with either a douglas from rondo music and modding the poop outta it (which is what I have done, and I have put less than $400 in my guitar and so many people think it's way more expensive) or an agile from rondo music.


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know what the deal is, but i had a schecter c1e/a and loved it. Great sustain and all. Definitely not part of a metal rig with the stock pickups but great sounds all around. I think thoae are discontinued but maybe they still have some decent c1 classics? I'm too in love with my Ibbys to provide an unbiased opinion but I believe you can take just about any of the midrange axes and squeeze out something iseful in just about any genre. Best of all, you only need a volume knob. Some sort of single coil operation definitely helps though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2013)

PinkCream said:


> a guitar made in a sweatshop.


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry for spelling errors. I truly despise touchscreen phones -.-


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2013)

PinkCream said:


> Explain to me how the quality of the wood & woodwork, electronics, and misc. parts (nut, frets, etc.) of the well-crafted ESP standard line is on par with a guitar made in a sweatshop.


ok this explains everything rather well oh btw I do not live in antartica,it might surprise you but schecter custom shop instruments do exist here too


----------

